# How long for Assassin Snail eggs to hatch



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Yep, snails hatching and developing relies heavily on water temperature, that's why you read it taking anywhere from 3-8 weeks. Same with growth and sexual maturity, it depends on water temp.

That said, once they hatch you will not see them for quite a while... They will burrow into the substrate and emerge once they're a bit bigger.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Aww that's not very exciting! Well I have my tank set to 82*F for my bettas, maybe it'll help.


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Yepp it takes 3-8 weeks for it to hatch and about 5-8 months to become fully mature. 82 is pushing it for keeping assassin snails. Although they will tolerate it but I'm not positive if that would increase the hatching process. The Assassin Snails perfer 74 to 82, I would try to get it to 78-80 ish to be safe. Good luck. Keep us updated.


----------



## AW0L (Jan 15, 2004)

Mine took about a month give or take but we just had a heat wave last month and my tank was over 80s


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

The assassin snail babies look exactlly like thier parents not like pond snail, mine take about 4 weeks(more/less) to hatch, after a while~1 or 2 weks you will see small snails crawling the glass.


----------



## learner333 (Jan 13, 2015)

I got a piece of fluval mopani wood from a lfs that has some assain snail eggs. its been a week since i got the wood home and its been in a bucket of water to which i added anti-chlorine. how much longer do y'all think it will take to hatch? i didn't put the wood in the tank since i have a betta and thought the betta would eat the eggs. also i dont have a spare heater as i read some of you have. but the batta tank hasa a heater has a haeter. What temp should the eggs on the piece of wood be kept at. Any more suggestions??. Please Help. Thank you.


----------



## Blubird45 (Jul 14, 2015)

*Assassin snail eggs*

About 1 month ago I bought two assassin snails as I had problem with other snails in my 20 litre tank, which worked a treat then a week ago I noted the two assassin snails had mated and laid eggs all over my filter. Do one I want to see them hatch. So I bought a bigger tank to put my fish into and now I am trying to use the 20litre as a snail breeding tank.


----------



## Blubird45 (Jul 14, 2015)

My assassin snail eggs still haven't hatched, it's be well over two months water temp is between 78 and 80. Is it too warm for them?


----------

